# RailWire or Alliance (Kolkata location only)



## rhitwick (Nov 2, 2015)

Friends I've this option to choose between RailWire (a Govt. Of India service, service provided by Indian Railway) and Alliance ISP. 

Well, I know about Alliance that they exist and quite big in Kolkata but never used their service. 
Whereas RailWire is a new but has a good brand. 

Well, guys help me make the choice here.

- - - Updated - - -

61 views and no comments?

Poll added, at least click a button there.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2015)

None of you replied. 

Anyway I've selected RailWire. Maybe I'll post first ever review for them


----------



## tkin (Nov 3, 2015)

There's railwire in kolkata?

*overabowlofcereal.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/shocked_meme1_zps48c2a7a9.png


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 4, 2015)

I guess Alliance has better plans.

Railwire's plans suck when compared to Hathway/Tikona


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 4, 2015)

My LCO is offering 1Mbps @860/- for alliance. 
RailWire is giving same plan @660/-

I found RailWire plans better.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 4, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> My LCO is offering 1Mbps @860/- for alliance.
> RailWire is giving same plan @660/-
> 
> I found RailWire plans better.



I am using 660/- plan of Railwire in Ahmednagar so they give 1 mbps till 20 GB only.512 kbps post fup.

Might be ur city has good infra but 1 mbps unlimited is availabe for 1000/- here.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm sorry that I can't review this for you all here.

The railwaire @$$H01e never came back to me. Settled for Alliance.


----------

